# nil-nil v. zero-zero



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2008)

Μετά το movies v. films, άλλη μια σύγκρουση συνωνύμων:

*-So, what's the score, guys?
-Still 0-0 (zero-zero).
-We call it **nil-nil in soccer, Chuckie.*

Είναι συνώνυμες λέξεις. Μηδέν-μηδέν λέει ο ένας, μηδέν-μηδέν λέει κι ο άλλος. Εκτός από τη "λευκή ισοπαλία" υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να το διατυπώσω, ώστε να στέκει ως διόρθωση; Η "λευκή ισοπαλία" υπάρχει μόνο μετά το τέλος του αγώνα, οπότε δεν θα είχε νόημα να τον διορθώνει ο συνομιλητής. 
"Μηδέν όλα";


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 3, 2008)

Κουλουράκια (το λένε στην... μπάλα). :)
Μπορείς να πεις "μηδέν-μηδέν" για το δεύτερο (τη διόρθωση), αλλά για το πρώτο:
-Ακόμα στο μηδέν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

— Ακόμα χωρίς πόντους.
— «Τέρματα» λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο, Τσάκι.

Μετατόπιση.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή αμφοτέρων


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 3, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, μπορείς ακόμη να χρησιμοποιήσεις αντίστοιχο όρο από άλλο πεδίο. Δηλαδή:
-Μηδέν εις το πηλίκο.
-"Μηδέν-μηδέν" λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο, Τσάκι. 
(Δηλαδή, δεν είναι μαθηματικά, αλλά ποδόσφαιρο εδώ.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> — Ακόμα χωρίς πόντους.
> — *«Τέρματα» *λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο, Τσάκι.



Με όλο τον σεβασμό: «Γκολ» (Καθότι γκολ έχουμε όταν η μπάλλα περνά τη γραμμή του τέρματος -- κατά το "the bar is in the pub")

Επίσης με όλο τον σεβασμό: δεν έχω ακούσει να γίνεται ποτέ λόγος για «κουλουράκια» στον πραγματικό κόσμο.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 4, 2008)

Νίκο, αστειευόμουν για τα κουλουράκια, εξού και το smiley. Λέγεται που και που, αλλά σε πολύ low register και για πλάκα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

Ε, αν σου πω ότι αυτά τα smileys ούτε καν τα παρατηρώ. Πρέπει να συνηθίσω τα καινούργια κόλπα ο καψερός.

*(ΟΧΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ)*


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

Καλά, μην υπερβάλλουμε τώρα για τα αληθινά ονόματα. Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας στο φόρουμ, ούτε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

Δεν είναι κανόνας, είναι επιθυμία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 4, 2008)

Συγγνώμη για το off topic, αλλά θα επιμείνω ότι, άσχετα από το αν υπάρχει ή θα υπάρξει κανόνας, η επικοινωνία πρέπει να γίνεται με τα nicknames. Πρέπει ο κάθε επισκέπτης να μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει το κάθε νήμα χωρίς να μπερδεύεται και χωρίς να αναγκάζεται να μαντεύει ποιος είναι ο Νίκος, ο Γιάννης και ο Γιώργος. Αλλιώς δίνεται η εντύπωση μιας κλειστής παρέας ατόμων που τα λένε μεταξύ τους, και όχι ενός δημόσιου φόρουμ που όχι μόνο δέχεται, αλλά αποζητά νέους αναγνώστες και συμμετέχοντες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω (και στη συγγνώμη για το οφ-τόπικ). Εξάλλου, κάποιοι που βάζουμε περίεργα ψευδώνυμα, εντελώς άσχετα με τα πραγματικά μας ονόματα, κάτι θέλουμε να πούμε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 4, 2008)

_Towards the last years of The Thousand Yahren War between the Cylons and the Twelve Colonies of Man, Baltar acted as a liaison between the Twelve Colonies and the Cylons, and *arranged for a peace conference* that would bring an end to the war. _

Α, νομίζω πως θα μ'αρέσει ο καινούριος σου ρόλος, Count Baltar!


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

Δεν διάβασες μέχρι το τέλος τέλος, αγαπητή μου Κατάλληλη από 18.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Baltar would conduct the peace conference to lull the Colonials into a false sense of security*, while the Cylons prepared for a massive attack on the Colonial military and the Twelve Colonies.

That's my good old Count Baltar! ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Καλημέρα, όλη μέρα.

Έχουμε πρόβλημα να κάνουμε κανόνα που θα λέει ότι κάθε αναφορά πραγματικού ονόματος (ή ανεπιθύμητου παρωνυμίου ή προσωνυμίου) θα συνεπάγεται λογοκρισία, διαγραφή, καρπάζωμα, παραμονή στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία του φόρουμ με το δεξί πόδι σηκωμένο; Δικό μας είναι το τσογλανόσπιτο, ό,τι θέλουμε το κάνουμε.

Όσο για το «τέρμα», κόμη μου, δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ τα πλήθη να φωνάζουν παραληρώντας «ΤΕΡΜΑ!» ;)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα, όλη μέρα.
> Όσο για το «τέρμα», κόμη μου, δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ τα πλήθη να φωνάζουν παραληρώντας «ΤΕΡΜΑ!» ;)



Ναι, όταν παίζει η εφετινή ΑΕΚ, αλλά εννοούν άλλο πράμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Δικό μας είναι το τσογλανόσπιτο, ό,τι θέλουμε το κάνουμε._



Καλά, εσένα από δω και πέρα θα σε λέω "Κύριε Γιαννόπουλε". Τι "τσογλανόσπιτο", τι "παλιόσπιτο"...
Πριν βάλουμε κανέναν τιμωρία στη γωνία, καλό είναι να διατυπώσουμε και κανόνες, σωστά;


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 4, 2008)

Σεβαστή η επιθυμία του Count Baltar. Μια παρατήρηση μόνο: όταν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε την ανωνυμία μας, δεν βάζουμε φωτογραφία στο προφίλ μας. Ανωνυμία δεν είναι μόνο η μη αναφορά στο ίδιο το όνομα, αλλά η απόκρυψη κάθε σχετικής πληροφορίας.
Φιλικά,
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 4, 2008)

Α, η παρατήρησή μου αναφέρεται στον Count Baltar, και όχι προφανώς στην Alexandra.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Α, η παρατήρησή μου αναφέρεται στον Count Baltar, και όχι προφανώς στην Alexandra.


Φυσικά, αφού εγώ βάζω και όνομα και φωτογραφία :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ανωνυμία δεν είναι μόνο η μη αναφορά στο ίδιο το όνομα, αλλά η απόκρυψη κάθε σχετικής πληροφορίας.


O K n o w ?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> O K n o w ?


What now; Πρέπει να κρυφτούμε; Να βγάλουμε τις φωτογραφίες και να αντικαταστήσουμε το όνομά μας με ψευδώνυμο;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 4, 2008)

Εγώ, δηλαδή, να βάλω τον Νταλάρα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ο κόμης ήταν σαφής: «Δεν είναι κανόνας, είναι επιθυμία».

Σεβασμός στις επιθυμίες των άλλων.

(Εγώ το πήγα ένα επίπεδο παραπέρα. Και έκανα το χατίρι του Ζέφυρου, για να ξέρετε ότι θα αλλάζω αβατάρα όποτε μου καπνίσει.)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

Θα πω την προσωπική μου άποψη, και στη συνέχεια προτείνω να διαγραφούν όλα τα άσχετα με το αρχικό ποστ σχόλια (συμφωνείς, Donald;... συγγνώμη, Nickel I meant ;)) 
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχα επισκεφτεί κάποιες ιστοσελίδες γνωριμιών. Εκεί ήταν δεδομένο ότι δεν πρέπει να βάζεις τα στοιχεία σου σε κοινή θέα, γιατί φυσικά δεν θέλεις να σε ενοχλεί ο καθένας που συχνάζει εκεί. 
Όταν συχνάζω σε ένα σοβαρό φόρουμ, και μάλιστα αισθάνομαι ότι είναι τιμή μου που ανήκω σε έναν κύκλο συναδέλφων που με τιμούν με το σεβασμό τους (ελπίζω) και τη φιλία τους (εξακολουθώ να ελπίζω), δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να κρύβω ούτε το όνομά μου ούτε το πρόσωπό μου.
Προσωπική άποψη, επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ από κανέναν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Μοναδική μου ένσταση: δεν έχει αποφασιστεί ακόμα αν θα είμαστε και σοβαροφανές φόρουμ. Σοβαρό θα είμαστε, το ελπίζω. Μπορεί ωστόσο να αποβάλουμε κάθε σοβαροφάνεια. Και υπάρχει περίπτωση μερικοί να επιθυμούν και τη σοβαροφάνεια. Αναμείνατε την εναλλακτική μου πρόταση.

(Ναι, θα σβήσουμε κάποια στιγμή τα άσχετα μηνύματα αποδώ, αν θέλετε.)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 4, 2008)

_Μη σβήσετε δικά μου άσχετα γιατί μόνο άσχετα έχω ποστάρει και θα ξαναγίνω τζούνιο μέμπε στο πι και φι!_


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

Η λέξη σοβαροφανές έχει ούτως ή άλλως αρνητική connotation, οπότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανένας που θα πει, "ναι, θέλω ένα σοβαροφανές φόρουμ".
Οπότε, εγώ ψηφίζω μόνο σοβαρό, όχι σοβαροφανές.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> _Μη σβήσετε δικά μου άσχετα γιατί μόνο άσχετα έχω ποστάρει και θα ξαναγίνω τζούνιο μέμπε στο πι και φι!_


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Θα το διατυπώσω διαφορετικά και καλύτερα άμα θα 'ρθει η ώρα εκείνη. Γραβατωμένο, ας πούμε.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα το διατυπώσω διαφορετικά και καλύτερα άμα θα 'ρθει η ώρα εκείνη. *Γραβατωμένο*, ας πούμε.



Καλέ, Φρ(ε)ίκη!


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να αναδείξω και το ρίσκο τού να αναφερόμαστε στην αβατάρα (που αλλάζει), στο βαφτιστικό (που δεν το ξέρουν οι άλλοι) σε σχέση με το όνομα χρήστη (που δεν θα αλλάζει): ποιος είναι ο Ντόναλντ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 4, 2008)

Τα είπα ιδιωτικώς, να τα πω και δημοσίως:

Δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να κρύψω την πραγματική μου ταυτότητα, Γιάννη. Αλλά το θεωρώ κουλό να χρησιμοποιούμε ψευδώνυμα και να αποκαλούμαστε με τα κανονικά μας ονόματα. Πείτε με παράξενο, αν θέλετε. Μπαίνοντας εδώ, ο Νίκελ με είχε βάλει Nick Roussos. Τον ρώτησα, να το αλλάξω, ή θα αρχίσει πάλι το ίδιο βιολί (που με χοντροενοχλούσε και στο Τ) να αποκαλούμαστε όλοι με τα πραγματικά μας; Μου λέει, άλλαξέ το και πες στον κόσμο ότι δεν θες να σε λένε με το βαφτιστικό σου. Ε, αυτό και έκανα.

Για μένα, λοιπόν, καλό θα ήταν όσοι έχουμε ψευδώνυμα άσχετα με τα πραγματικά μας ονόματα να αποκαλούμαστε με αυτά, και να παραθέτουμε τα πραγματικά μας στοιχεία (φωτό κ.λπ) στο προφίλ, ώστε να αποδεικνύεται ότι είμαστε σοβαροί άνθρωποι σε σοβαρό φόρουμ.


----------



## Philip (Mar 5, 2008)

Προσωπικά (λέει ο Άγγλος που έφτασε καθυστερημένος στο πάρτυ), δεν σας ξέρω όλους, και μπεδεύομαι όταν λέει κάποιος "όπως είπε ο Μήτσος" και Μήτσο δεν βλέπω πουθενά. Δεν πειράζει. Είναι ωραίο παζλ. Κατάλαβα επιτέλους πχ ποιος είναι ο EdN****n, (αλλά όχι και το γιατί ο Θεός τον έπλασε ***orto*) και ετοιμάζω ένα γενναιολογικό [sic] δέντρο, ψάχνοντας και τα αρχεία του παλαιού Τ. Θα είναι κάτι σαν αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές. Θα γίνει έκθεση μετά με όλα τα αβατάρια από το παρελθόν και θα έχουμε και μεταφράσεις (βεβαίως, εμ, τι) των μηνυμάτων σε όλες τις γλώσσες της ΕΕ, επίσημες και μη.


----------

